# January 2010- BMOQ



## poiriernb (12 May 2009)

hello everyone, really new at this so I oppologize if this is a little off.  I just have a few general questions about BMOQ.  I've had an application in with the forces since February and I should be merit listen by mid May.  I was just informed that the Sept/09 BMOQ was full?  I really had my hopes up for this one but it looks like the next course will probably be January?  I was wondering if a few of you who are in the somewhat same spot in the recruiting stage as I am? and also, what sort of comes next after being merit listed?


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

This is where my confusion stems from, I keep on getting told by recruiters that I talk to on a regular basis that BasicMQ starts every 2 weeks all year round, BUT, I see posts like this on the boards about how  from September too  next January is when people are waiting, am I missing a crucial piece of information becuase I highly doubt my recruiters are lying????? ???


----------



## GolfPapaSierra (13 May 2009)

This is insane. I have had my application in since October. I received my invitation to the NOAB last week. Now your telling me that if accepted at the NOAB I would have to wait until January to do Basic? That will mean the my application process will haven taken 15 months. Who has the patience for this. I hope the recruiters are lying.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2009)

CombatRomeo said:
			
		

> This is where my confusion stems from, I keep on getting told by recruiters that I talk to on a regular basis that BasicMQ starts every 2 weeks all year round, BUT, I see posts like this on the boards about how  from September too  next January is when people are waiting, am I missing a crucial piece of information becuase I highly doubt my recruiters are lying????? ???



Are you doing Basic *Officer* Military Qual or BMQ?


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

OhhhHH Nooooooo :'(, I just called the North York Recruiting Center, and they said I will be getting a call in 3 days, but the TERRIBLE and HORRIFIC news is that Army BMQ is full and I wanted INFANTRY, and they have started doing NAVY BMQ now.

Regarding PMedMoe; Regular BMQ for me, not officer.

OhhhHhh NooOoOOoo, I will be praying HARD that they have a spot for me still. :camo:


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2009)

CombatRomeo said:
			
		

> Regular BMQ for me, not officer.



Then why post in a BMOQ thread?


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

huhu...uhhhhhh...I missed the "O" my bad.....heh.......BUT still...it's terrible and Horrific, is it not?


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2009)

CombatRomeo said:
			
		

> BUT still...it's terrible and Horrific, is it not?



Honestly, not realy.


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

Well I am happy for the Forces that there getting plenty of volunteers, but damn, I wanna get my career going.


----------



## CFR FCS (13 May 2009)

They usualy run three serials of BMOQ in the fall. So far only one is open and when it is full they will open another one. You should get better info after your NOAB, they will have up to date info. Enjoy your day sail.

CFR FCS


----------



## px90 (13 May 2009)

It is what it is I suppose, If we have to wait until January for BMOQ that is fine but I have my doubts. My CFRC said if all goes well I would be looking at Sept, which he said they only recently started slotting people in.


----------



## poiriernb (13 May 2009)

So there is only one serial open for September?  I was applying for armoured recci as well, so I guess there might be a little more emphasis for combat arms?  Just looking for some more info, its been a month since i've spoken with the recruiting center?  is anyone else at the same stage as me? (just fnished nterview)


----------



## the_girlfirend (1 Sep 2009)

;D Just got my offer BMOQ January 11, 2010  ;D

T:   ushup:   :dileas:

Anyone else?


----------



## MSEng314 (1 Sep 2009)

Congrats!

Two people from my NOAB will be starting with you in January, they could not start next week with the rest of us due to family issues.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (1 Sep 2009)

I'm hoping to be there with you.  I just need to get through a NOAB course (hopefully this sept) then ill be there!  Which trade are you in?


----------



## Trish (1 Sep 2009)

Good for you Girlfriend ! 
J'espère t'y voir (if I can get that call for Sept. NOAB first !!) 

My second choice is AEC, but I had to redo my blood test since the one I did at the ''garnison'' they said the amount of my ''globules blancs'' was not right.  Now it is ok, so maybe I body was fighting something that week !  Anyways, I'm really hoping to get to NOAB and then to Jan BMOQ, but I keep all my options open, in case I change my mind ! hihi

What did you apply for ?  I thought you were in the Res.


----------



## SomethingImportant (1 Sep 2009)

DIESEL 007 said:
			
		

> I just need to get through a NOAB course (hopefully this sept) then ill be there!  Which trade are you in?



So there is a NOAB in Sept?  What dates?


----------



## MSEng314 (1 Sep 2009)

The planned start date for NOAB 0903 is September 28th.


----------



## the_girlfirend (2 Sep 2009)

Hey !

I am signals... and yes I am in the reserve.. the offer I got was in fact my transfer offer to the reg. One happy customer!  ;D  I hope you all make it to the Jan BMOQ... there is plenty of time left...

(I forgot to mention that I am in the french platoon, but we will meet in the common room for sure :nod


----------



## EPF (3 Oct 2009)

Happy to hear it Girlfriend! ;D Make sure you train hard... if you're fit, you'll have a good time and the boys will be right there behind you.  Jumping over a 6' wall when you're somewhere around 5' 4" is a bit intimidating, but definitely not impossible (it's actually a lot of fun)! Also, brace yourself for some tough ruckmarch training... for the 6,4K this week, I pretty much had to jog to keep up (damn short legs!) and all the gear was something like half my body weight. It's tough for someone who hasn't trained for that kind of thing before, only two of us girls were able to keep up, and we got a lot of injured.

Oh, you'll get to meet your sister platoon once in a while... when both platoons are running across each other to go to their next class because YOU'RE ALREADY LATE. 

Anyway, the most important part is to have fun, regardless of 5-minute meals!  ;D


----------



## the_girlfirend (3 Oct 2009)

Thank you for the advice EPF, I can't wait... painful experiences make me feel alive!  
Good luck to you!


----------



## Trish (3 Oct 2009)

I'm suppose to join you in that French platoon Girlfriend !
We just finished NOAB and a couple of us will be on Jan BMOQ

See you there !


----------



## jeffb (4 Oct 2009)

Train hard now focusing on push-ups and running and you'll do fine. Most people that I see have a hard time on the Express test seem to fail on the push-ups... The PSP staff are rather, shall we say, diligent on enforcing the standard.  Best of luck on BMOQ! It's a lot of fun!


----------



## rob1972 (6 Oct 2009)

There are probably over 40 successful candidates who returned from the Sept 28 NOAB with offers from the Navy.  We were told that we will be starting BMOQ on Jan 11 2010.  Everybody who will be in St.Jean on that date should present themselves so we can share info and make friends before we get there.

I'll be there.  I'll be spending the next 103 days getting into the best shape that I can.

Rob


----------



## NightEcho (19 Oct 2009)

I just recieved the offer for BMOQ January 2010. Engineer, Army.

Looking forward to it, look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## take2 (22 Oct 2009)

Returning to the thread title...

When is a Jan BMOQ typically filled?  I understand that "it depends" but when waiting for something, it's nice to know if there is a chance to make it or if that possibility has already passed.


----------



## Figg (23 Oct 2009)

See you guys there. Infantry


----------



## Teller (23 Oct 2009)

Hey All!  

I just got my call 20 mins ago, swearing in Dec 15th for AEC/ Air Force and attending BMOQ starting January 11th.

Look forward to seeing all of you in St. Jean!

~ Brian   :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## PapaJohn (7 Nov 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I will also be on the Jan. 11, 2010 BMOQ. I am entering under CEOTP for AEC. I can't think of any place I would rather be in the middle of January than St. Jean. Bring your longjohns.

John


----------



## jeffb (7 Nov 2009)

I did BMOQ last Jan. Don't worry about the cold. You won't have significant field time until April. The "field" time mid-course will find you staying in heated, plastic shelters. Most of the time you'll spend indoors in the mega with only occasional forays down the road to H-33 for drill. There were weeks when the only time we went outside was for morning PT and the issued PT long is actually pretty good for keeping you warm. 

Have fun, after indoc it's a great course.


----------



## Frax (1 Dec 2009)

I'm joining the CF for Aerospace Control (through the DEO plan). I'm swearing on Dec 16th in CFRC Montreal and attending BMOQ starting on Jan 11th. I'll be on the French platoon too.
Nice to meet you already.


----------



## take2 (1 Dec 2009)

Another AEC (DEO) heading to BMOQ in Jan     I'm on the 25 Jan course.


----------



## the_girlfirend (1 Dec 2009)

Hey!

I created a Facebook group "January 11th, 2010 BMOQ - Français / English"
So we can get to know each other! This is a closed group so what is between us stays between us  :nod:
Can't wait to meet you all!  ;D

http://www.facebook.com/groups/create.php?customize&gid=218567506349#/group.php?gid=218567506349


----------



## Frax (2 Dec 2009)

Glad to meet you, Take2


----------



## JH_ (3 Dec 2009)

swearing in at Dec 16th at CFRC Toronto and in Jan 11th course. DEO AEC. Hope to cya all soon.


----------



## Snagg (3 Dec 2009)

take2 said:
			
		

> Another AEC (DEO) heading to BMOQ in Jan     I'm on the 25 Jan course.



Met with my recruiter today just getting my expenses done for the MPOAC course... I figured I wouldn't hear back for a few weeks (just returned) but apparently its already noted I will be getting an offer to go to BMOQ for Jan 25th.  I haven't "seen" it all yet, but will get all the details soon.

Can't wait!

Has anyone made a facebook group for this group yet?


----------



## goldenhamster (30 Dec 2009)

Hi Folks,

I have created Facebook group "BMOQ 25th January 2010".   Good to know each other a bit before heading to the Mega!

Cheers, 
GH :cdnsalute:


----------

